# Spider eats bird.



## spacemule (Oct 22, 2008)

http://news.ninemsn.com.au/article.aspx?id=651337


----------



## stihl sawing (Oct 22, 2008)

Now ya done gone and give me the heebie jeebies.


----------



## spacemule (Oct 22, 2008)

It is that time of year.


----------



## IgnatiusJReilly (Oct 24, 2008)

Oddly, the bigger a spider gets, the less I'm scared of it, like in this case, it's more like a small mammal. That's pretty freaking cool. :jawdrop:


----------



## buzz sawyer (Nov 15, 2008)

*Spiders have enemies too.*

Little Miss Muffet sat on a tuffet, eating her curds and whey.
Along came a spider which sat down beside her, and she ate that too.


----------

